# Oil Loss fix woohoo!



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

So ever since I bought my car (1.5yrs ago and almost 20k ago) it burns 1/2qt oil every 500-800 miles. no not leak, it doesnt leak I replaced all the cam seals and tensioner gaskets and valve cover gaskets when I bought the car along with the t-belt. 
I ran a BG oil flush through the first 2 oil changes that I bought the car and it did nothing. I ran a can of seafoam through an oil change and nothing. I tried fuel infector cleaner in the tank hoping it would clean out the carbon buildup and maybe the piston rings, nope. Did a top engine clean with this heavy duty cleaner, nope. Now, note I always have used mobil 1 5w-30 and changed oil every 3k miles. 
Well I think I have found the fix. Before the my last Oil change I put in 1qt of Dexron 3 and drove my car arround and let it sit overnight and then drove it 30miles to work and changed the oil. It was BLACK.
Anywho, I have put on 1100 miles and the oil level has not dropped at all. Waiting on my 3k to see if it has lost any oil. If not I am going to 5k oil changes.


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Oil Loss fix woohoo! (Slimjimmn)*

how many miles would you say you drove it around the previous night?
looking at trying this myself.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Oil Loss fix woohoo! (sillysod)*

i drove approx 30 miles. My next lof I will add 2qts tranmission fluid and drive it 30miles and change oil again. It only burned about .5 Qts in 1600 miles, It used to burn .5qt in 500-600miles


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I bought some CHEAP napa 5w30 non synthetic oil. I have 1100 miles now and 0 oil consumption. nill, zilch, not a drop. Bummer put about 15quarts of synthetic oil through my catalytic converters in the past year and half....no wonder v6 passats have issues with cat efficiency codes lol


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*Dextron (AT fluid) was your solution?*

Using a 0w/40w Full Synthetic like Mobil 1 instead of 30W should help reduce the possibility of oil consumption especially in a high mileage (100K+)given it's weight.

And given your extensive auto mechanical abilities it would appear you've eliminated ALL potential?? sources of where leaks could occur on the 2.8L V6!

Most say that one would be lucky to "use/lose" 1qt per 5,000 miles.

So just to verify you're saying put in the crankcase 1QT of Dextron Automatic Transmission Fluid.... say 100 miles BEFORE one's oil change the next morning worked wonders for you?

In my own case a B5.5 stick shift, 2002, I luckily have no oil leaks, still have original cam seals, cam caps; and valve cover gaskets and my engine has been fairly spotless. I "use/burn just over a 1qt/5,000 miles.

Based on reading tons of posts on PassatWorld, it would appear that those with B5 have more PCV related, & oil leaks than B5.5 (redesigned PCV system and components). Moreover, I also deployed my own strategy of numerous oil additives such as BG Moa; AutoRx; Seafoam (say 75 miles before oil change) that have had a positive impact. For the gas tank I use Techron; Lucas; Seafoam; RXP:
all occasionally to obtain optimal results.

Looking forward Slimjimm to your reply( Dextron the solution?)


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm curious on this. 

How does the trans fluid benefit the engine? (Seal/Clean etc etc)


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Other than when my right valve cover gasket and cam seals failed...I saw negligible oil consupmtion on my V6 Passat..just sold it with 93K miles. With that low mileage over 10 years...I changed oil by time (4X year) not by miles...used Castrol GTX 10-40W year round (NorCal BayArea doesn't have low temps in winter)...Sounds like the ATF cleaned up the oil control rings/lands..good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

Spitpilot:

This forum is sorry that you've moved on with your recent sale of your V6.

You've been a *ESTEEMED,GENEROUS contributor* and we'll miss you.

What did you get... to replace the PISSatit

Other posters:

BTW I just confirmed through two other valued mechanics and Passat owners that have 
used Dextron ATF does indeed work: it's a very high detergent! so be careful if you're using it on a 1.8T!


----------



## BIHrocco (Aug 13, 2003)

have you tried pulling a vacuum line and running a half can of sea-foam through the intake? 

Make sure you don't flood the plugs so do it like 3 seconds at a time, after you empty half the can immediately shut the engine off, 

Pull the spark plugs and pour some sea-foam into the cylinders using a transmission fluid funnel and make sure prior to trying and position the funnel into the spark plug hole to clean the surrounding area so you don't get sand and junk into the motor also make sure you only pour enough not to hydro-lock your engine. 

Let it sit for 4-5 hours that way, put the spark plugs back in and start the car. It might stumble at first but slowly it will idle fine. 

( I recommend you perform this when your plugs are due, because the carbon burning might cause the spark plugs to get gummed up) 


WARNING MAKE SURE YOU DO THIS IN A EMPTY "LARGE" LOT!!! Because the cloud of smoke is going to be size of a football field if there is allot of carbon buildup, once I did it at work and someone called in the fire department they thought the car outside was on fire. :laugh: 

I have bought 2 Audi's diagnosed by different shops as needing motors because of oil burn and blow-by that causes the oil to shoot up into the PCV system which can also plug up causing your gaskets to start failing! and your vehicle will also appear to "BURN OIL" because of the oil thats been sucked in through the PCV system. 
Both of the Audi's were fixed with a can of sea-foam, one I am still driving today K later with no problems. 



I also do this prior to doing head-gasket jobs, the valves, and combustion chamber will be cleaner than I would ever get it by hand without soaking in parts cleaner and a small brush. Helps find cracks.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ATF has 10x the detergents than oil does as it is designed to stay in the transmission for more than 30k miles unlike oil at 1/10th the mileage. 

I tried every kind of oil cleaner and intake cleaner and injector cleaner and putting seafoam in a vacuum hose and none of them helped at all. I think it actually burned more oil when I did those probably because it diluted the oil down and made it thinner (and easier to burn).

I put in the transmission fluid on 2 times before the oil change and it helped alot. IT also seemed the engine runs smoother when accelerating over 3000rpm after the atf flush.

On a side note its been 3000 miles and still not a single drop of the cheap napa 5w-30 non synthetic oil has been lost. 
And top that my 97 civic with 240,000 miles I just bought was burning 1qt of oil every 100miles. Yes its true, 1 qt in 100 miles, there was black stuff on the bumper and speckles of burnt oil. I ran it 3.5qts of tranny fluid in the engine (full capacity) for 100 miles and then drained and put in 5w30 and it has not burned any in the past 100 miles, just checked today. Looks like those ringlands were smoked with stuff lol.


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

I have a Mazda b2200 that burns at least a qt a day. I'm going to have to try this before I go and buy a new long block.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

re-ring.... atf wont help worn piston rings... 

try running rotella t oil it should be better


----------



## njrico74 (Jul 18, 2009)

i take it this will work on any engine?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

yes, especially toyota corollas with the 1.8l chain driven engines they have lots of issues with oil consumption from stuck oil control rings because people dont change oil in toyotas.
It even works on 2-stroke engines. You got a weed wacker that smokes like a sob, mix 75/25 gas atf and run it through that! it will smoke like sob then when you put in oil/gas it should run like a top


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

I've used ATF to clean and quiet noisy hydro lifters on cars before. using the add a quart just before an oil change method. it works great, just don't leave it in too long or the detergents will eat away at the seals. :thumbup:


----------

